

Free Public Resolving Name Server - BrandonM
http://www.resolvingnameserver.com/freerns.html

======
BrandonM
After the attention that "OpenDNS is hijacking Google" received (see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=136270>), I thought Hacker News might be
interested in a nameserver that did nothing but resolve domain names. I have
been using Resolving Name Server for at least a year, ever since I found that
my ISP was hijacking missing sites and pages, and I have been quite happy with
it, but it did take me some time to find it.

I recently purchased a WRT54GL and put Tomato on it
(<http://www.polarcloud.com/tomato/> \-- highly recommended, by the way) and
set OpenDNS to be my static DNS, thinking that's what I was using before with
my dnsmasq setup. I started finding, however, that some of my browsing was
redirecting me to OpenDNS pages, something that hadn't been happening before.
After going back through some old config files, I found that Resolving Name
Server is what I actually had been using, so I thought I'd share it (and also
remind myself :-). I have been much happier with it than with my brief
experience with OpenDNS.

